# tank drilling



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

does anyone know a good place to get a tank drilled ? in toronto area


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drilling*

big als scarb-50 bucks a hole -
NAFB-i think 25 bucks a hole -
or princess auto for drill bit and do yourself


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

*drilling*

i wonder what the out come of drilling is, i mean to braking the tank etc, the bottom is temper glass so can brake easy no, or you think drilling the back is better?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drilling*

i am not a drilling expert ,but if the bottom is tempered i do believe its off limits ,so if your choice is on the side , then u need to look up and see what kind of system and holes u want in your tank also placement of the hole or holes .u may want to post size of tank and what your stocking andwhat u want to be the outcome ,u may get some better ideas .


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

*drilling*

I have a 75 gallon tank its my second one, i want to put 2 overflows in the coners, so should i drill the holes in the back 3-4 inchs up from the bottom? it will be saltwater, i would like to have a jelly fish, talk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Jellies are pretty easy to keep BUT their physical environment can be challenging for the DIY-er to create and a higher upfront cost for equipment. You definitely need a chiller to keep a temp range of 55-65*F. This brings in noise and venting (heat exchange) for such a unit.

The main aquarium itself, you have to avoid "hard" water currents whether it be from the return line or draining into the overflow. Ideally, jellyfish should be kept in a Kreisel style aquarium.

For something that lives 1-3 years in proper systems @$35-50/jellyfish in $3K (24")-10K (60") systems vs 2-4months in the $300-800 "desktop" systems...you gotta have money to burn...LOL

Finding them or getting your LFS to order them in for you is another challenge.

JelliQuariums

JM2C/E


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Drilling*

Ok maybe I should think of a different idea on that lol, still think drilling in the back glass on both corners as a over flow making the holes, 3-4 inches up from the bottom ? I have a tank now that has a hang on over flow and this tank has a small blast in the corner in the back 11 inches up so it should work good for salt water,


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Look up the bean animal system it is ideal if you are drilling the back, and supposedly very quiet. I think it needs 3 holes in the back of the tank, and then your returns run outside the tank and over the top or something like that.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

almost any tank that is not custom built has a tempered bottom and it not drillable. It will shatter.

The thinner the glass the more prone to cracking it as well. 1/2" glass is a breeze to drill.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

It's 1/2 inch thick, they have diamond bits for cutting glad at princess auto , think they will do the tick


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Bring it to the BBQ so we have something to do!
I also have a 1 3/4" bit if you need to borrow it.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

I could use the drill bit, if you don't mind me using it,


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't mind as long as you bring it back in one piece.


----------



## JasonRain (Feb 18, 2013)

u may want to post size of tank and what your stocking andwhat u want to be the outcome ,u may get some better ideas .

_________________
WoW Gold Kaufen|Diablo 3 Gold|Runescape Gold|GW2 Gold


----------

